# لا يمنعان ضمان المتلفات



## Huda

السلام عليكم
لا أستطيع فهم العبارة التالية "لا يمنعان ضمان المتلفات في الفقرة التالية. هل من أي مساعدة؟
الفقرة من كتاب ما لايسع التاجر جهله لعبد الله المصلح وصلاح الصاوي

عوارض الأهلية
والنوم والإغماء يزيلان أهلية الأداء لأن مناطها - كما سبق - هو العقل، والنوم مانع من العقل ومانع من الاختيار،  ولكن النوم أو الإغماء لا يمنعان ضمان المتلفات، وهذا ليس من باب التكليف كما سبق، وإنما هو ربط  للأسباب بمسبباتها فيجب بها مقتضاها.
،
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abbe

معناه أن النائم مثلا لو كسر شيئا حال نومه فيجب عليه دفع ثمن المكسور


----------

